# KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban



## Grizzler (20. März 2005)

*KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*

Habe  in der höhle auf korriban das grab betreten, in dem der typi mit den sith-schülern steht und der versucht, mich auf seine seite zu labern. da ich aber absolut auf der hellen seite bin, hab ich dementsprechend "gut" geantwortet. danach kommt es jedes mal zum kampf, den ich eignetlich gewinnnen sollte, doch plötzlich bricht meine figur zusammen, ich hab verloren und bekomm nen haufen dunkle-seite punkte...
gibts ne möglichkeit, dass die situation anders verläuft?


----------



## UACM (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Grizzler am 20.03.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe  in der höhle auf korriban das grab betreten, in dem der typi mit den sith-schülern steht und der versucht, mich auf seine seite zu labern. da ich aber absolut auf der hellen seite bin, hab ich dementsprechend "gut" geantwortet. danach kommt es jedes mal zum kampf, den ich eignetlich gewinnnen sollte, doch plötzlich bricht meine figur zusammen, ich hab verloren und bekomm nen haufen dunkle-seite punkte...
> gibts ne möglichkeit, dass die situation anders verläuft?


Seltsam, das war bei mir nicht so. Hast du schon einmal andere Antworten genommen? Ich fand es eher seltsam, dass man beim Aufeinandertreffen mit der "Fatamorgana" von Kreia die "graue" Variante machen muss um weiterzukommen. Haben die da einen Auslöser vergessen einzuprogrammieren oder muss man die Erscheinungen als Einbildungen erkennen, damit man den "Test" bestanden hat?


----------



## Grizzler (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*

also tut mir leid ich weiß gerade nicht welche stelle du nun meinst, wahrscheinlich war ich dort bisher noch nicht *g*
mit den anderen antworten hat es auch nicht funktioniert. ich hab zum glück davor gespeichert, so dass ich das grab einfach nicht mehr betreten hab, vielleicht muss erst etwas anderes passieren, damit das klappt. kreia meinte ja auch ich soll zuerst in die akademie, wo ich auch war, aber von wo ich fliehen musste.


----------



## jetpackfreak (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Grizzler am 21.03.2005 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> also tut mir leid ich weiß gerade nicht welche stelle du nun meinst, wahrscheinlich war ich dort bisher noch nicht *g*
> mit den anderen antworten hat es auch nicht funktioniert. ich hab zum glück davor gespeichert, so dass ich das grab einfach nicht mehr betreten hab, vielleicht muss erst etwas anderes passieren, damit das klappt. kreia meinte ja auch ich soll zuerst in die akademie, wo ich auch war, aber von wo ich fliehen musste.



Bei mir war es so, dass ich (helle Seite) Malak widerstanden habe während die Andern zu ihm rüber sind. Am Schluss haben dann alle angegriffen. Der Trick ist sich erst auf die schwachen Jedis zu konzentrieren( sind bei mir mit einem Schlag erledigt) dann Bastila und am Schluss Malak. Aber es ist immer so, dass man nicht stirbt wenn man verliert sondern dunkle Seite Punkte bekommt.


----------



## Alinor (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				jetpackfreak am 21.03.2005 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Grizzler am 21.03.2005 00:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einmal Wahnsinn auf die ganze Gruppe und man sollte eigentlich keine Probleme mehr haben.

Für Malak:
auf der Guten Seite muss man ihm einfach wiederstehen, sagen dass es alles ein Fehler ist usw.

für Kreia:


Spoiler



Man muss sagen, dass auch sie noch gerettet werden kann, zwar kämpft man dann gegen Atton & Co, bekommt aber LS Points, bleibt man neutral, kämpft man gegen alle, keine empfehlenswerte Entscheidung ...


----------



## LordKugelfisch (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Alinor am 21.03.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> für Kreia:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Meinst du damit die Stelle mit diesen Visionen oder Kreia als 



Spoiler



Endgegnerin


?


----------



## Alinor (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 21.03.2005 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die Visionskreia, bei der anderen wärs schön, wenns auch so einfach wäre *g*


----------



## Julkorn (21. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Grizzler am 20.03.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe  in der höhle auf korriban das grab betreten, in dem der typi mit den sith-schülern steht und der versucht, mich auf seine seite zu labern. da ich aber absolut auf der hellen seite bin, hab ich dementsprechend "gut" geantwortet. danach kommt es jedes mal zum kampf, den ich eignetlich gewinnnen sollte, doch plötzlich bricht meine figur zusammen, ich hab verloren und bekomm nen haufen dunkle-seite punkte...
> gibts ne möglichkeit, dass die situation anders verläuft?



Ich habe nur Malak angegriffen und besiegt und den Rest  nur gelähmt. Das hat gereicht, damits weitergeht. Man muß die übrigen überhaupt nicht bekämpfen.


----------



## BunGEe (22. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Alinor am 21.03.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> LordKugelfisch am 21.03.2005 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm da hatte ich glaube einen Bug, denn wenn man da ne bestimmte Antwort wählt (weiß nicht mehr welche), dann hängt man in so ner Art Endlosschleife fest.


----------



## Alinor (22. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				BunGEe am 22.03.2005 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm da hatte ich glaube einen Bug, denn wenn man da ne bestimmte Antwort wählt (weiß nicht mehr welche), dann hängt man in so ner Art Endlosschleife fest.




Leider ein ziemlich häufiger Bug in dem Spiel ...

Diese sich ständig wiederholenden Dialoge nerven ungemein.


----------



## Julkorn (22. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				BunGEe am 22.03.2005 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Alinor am 21.03.2005 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. war bei mir auch. Aber nach drei, vier malen oder so, gings dann doch weiter.


----------



## Grizzler (23. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*

also mein prob is jedenfalls gelöst, hab einfach nochmal probiert, nachdem ich erst nen andren planeten  besucht hab, dann hast geklappt...keine dunkle seite punkte, nix...


----------



## Feldhase (23. März 2005)

*AW: KotOR II Höhle auf Korriban*



			
				Grizzler am 20.03.2005 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe  in der höhle auf korriban das grab betreten, in dem der typi mit den sith-schülern steht und der versucht, mich auf seine seite zu labern. da ich aber absolut auf der hellen seite bin, hab ich dementsprechend "gut" geantwortet. danach kommt es jedes mal zum kampf, den ich eignetlich gewinnnen sollte, doch plötzlich bricht meine figur zusammen, ich hab verloren und bekomm nen haufen dunkle-seite punkte...
> gibts ne möglichkeit, dass die situation anders verläuft?



Versuch möglichst seinen Fragen auszuweichen und nie etwas für den Krieg zu sagen und setz dich für den Jedi-Rat ein. Beim Kampf gegen alle(unausweichlich) konzentrier dich auf Malak.
Der Feldhase


----------

